# New spreaders price



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I probably would want to add a small spreader to tailgate of my Toyota. The models I am looking at are: SnowEx Micro Pro 375 and Mini Pro 575. Also Meyer Mini Jr. and Mini. I cannot find a web site that list the pricing for these models. Do any of you know the pricing?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Central Parts has this mini spreader...

http://www.centralparts.com/mini_salt_spreader.htm

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Central Parts has more spreaders here.

http://www.centralparts.com/saltspreader.html

~Chuck


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

http://www.angelos-supplies.com/asi/p33.html

I don't know if this mini spreader is what you need, but they have one.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Yes, mini spreader is what I would use because there are a few possible residential account that would like this service. Thanks guys for the web sites with pricing, those models will be on the list I may be interest of, however if anyone know the prices for models I listed above, just let me know. It does not need to be from the internet.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I just purchased a downeaster 4 foot v-box to put in my toyota this year. Should work a lot better than a mini spreader. May be something that you would want to look into.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I bought a 575 for $1,000.00 from RCPW this year.
http://www.rcpw.com/Snow_Shop/Snow_Plow_Parts_Sand_And_Salt_SpreadersTrynex_Spreaders.html


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I have read several previous posts about the SnowEx 575 spreaders. It appears that the older models does not work very well, but the newer and current models works better. I would like to ask those who recently purchase newer SnowEx 575 spreader if there is improvement in this model and if it works very well with dry #1 rock salt? Also is there anyone who have experience with Super-Flo mini spreader and how do they do? Thanks.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I just looked up the DownEaster web site and am impressed to see how good quality the materials they uses. There are two models that would be suitable, "The Baby" 1/3 yard hopper, and "Junior" 2/3 yard 4 foot hopper. The only problem is the pricing. These cost about $2000 to $3000. I am suprised to learn that the controller that comes with these models only have an on/off switch, no variable speed control, so the spinner and auger will be operating at the same speed. I am not sure if it is worth the money to spend on these models than spending under $1000 for mini spreader which could only spread dry rock salt but it comes with variable speed controller. DownEaster spreader may be a good investment for long term spreading service, but at this time I cannot tell if I will be doing that for a long term. Right now there is a few residential driveways I have accounts for, which would like this service, but it could be possible that I can find several more accounts. The problem is that I am not sure how much the demand is in my area because I rarely see snowplow trucks with spreaders around my area. I live in a small town and there are only a few businesses there. Maybe it either is because there is not many residential people that would wants this service or maybe it is because the snowplower do not want to offer or not have the time for this service. 

CTFireman - If I ever get an interest in getting "Junior" 2/3 yard 4 foot hopper, should it be fine for my pickup? Not sure if the weight of hopper and salt/sand would be too heavy for my single wheel axle.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I built my Toyota plow truck soley for doing driveways and to help in some narrow commercial areas I have. My brother drives that truck and used to take a helper to spread sand and do occasional shoveling. I found that it was easier to buy the sppreader. Not all driveways get salt/sand spread. I started spreading at homes where businesses ran out of homes. This was for insurance reasons. I soon spread to homes with steep drives which are common around me. Once you offer the service you may be surprised at how many people go with it. Plus in light snow or ice you can still make money. Sanding is not as hard on your truck as plowing. All you do is drive and spread. Make sure that you take into accopunt how much the sand will cost you. I get a huge amount in the fall at my shop so I keep cost down. My toyota ran a 6ft ice o way last year. I added helper springs but fully loaded it was a little too much. This is why I went with a 4ft for this year. Also will allow me to keep the toolbox in the Toyota. What kind of plow are you gonna run?


----------

